# New pistol designed for the elderly/disabled



## racing_kitty (Dec 5, 2008)

Something I stumbled across.  It looks, ummmm, interesting....

http://www.palmpistol.com/

From the website...



> Key Features
> 
> * Uses thumb instead of index finger to fire
> * Optional Picatinny rail for accessorizing
> ...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 5, 2008)

It looks like new fangled asthma inhaler.  I can just see some old biddy with bad eyes making a serious mistake about meds.


----------



## Dillon T (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow...that's interesting.

Why not just use something like a Colt .25 ACP Pocket Pistol?


----------



## Hammer (Dec 23, 2008)

Mac_NZ said:


> It looks like new fangled asthma inhaler.  I can just see some old biddy with bad eyes making a serious mistake about meds.




Oops. 

Definitely gives a new out-look on suck-starting your weapon.:eek::uhh::doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 23, 2008)

It even comes with an option rail system to mount a laser or tac light lol


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll keep my HK's, thanks.  Or make a bang stick.


----------

